# LensTip review of the EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM



## ahsanford (Sep 25, 2017)

FYI:
https://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=511


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 5, 2017)

Another editors choice being handed out.


----------

